# Грыжа позвоночника и частое мочеиспускание



## АльбинаКРН (2 Июн 2018)

У сына проблема,уже 3 года,грыжа позвоночника(подросток,19 лет,187 рост),и после переохлаждения,уже несколько лет мучает частое мочеиспускание(безболезненное)
Обошли всех врачей-и уролог,и терапевт,и узи разных органов-парень здоров,лечить нечего,;;а проблема тем не менее есть,Не знаю как помочь.Может ли быть связаны эти проблемы,и к какому врачу обратиться?


----------



## La murr (2 Июн 2018)

@АльбинаКРН, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2018)

187 см, 19 лет - подросток!?
Хотя моей дочери 35!
А все ещё дочь!

Давайте вместе подумаем. Если грыжа на что-то давит, то почему частое мочеиспускание не постоянно, а когда переохлаждение?


----------



## RuslanAdm (3 Июн 2018)

@АльбинаКРН, хмм, у меня грыжи уже полгода нет, но есть проблема.

Как только промолчу ноги из-за обуви, или застужу таз, через каждые 20 минут бегу в туалет.

Иногда, именно по этому признаку я определяю, что застудился. Эти симптомы проходят на следующий день.

Конечно, в 19 лет я не могу сказать, было ли у меня такое. Но я могу сказать, что в 19 лет у меня скорее всего не было межпозвоночной грыжи. Сейчас мне 41.

Моё мнение - скорее всего, грыжа здесь не причём.


----------

